# Survey.........



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Do you let your pup sleep in bed with you?

Has anyone had any problems b/c of it?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I personally don't because we are worried about pulling the covers in the middle of the night and a dog goes flying..or rolling over on a dog, them falling off or them making on the bed  I feel they are safer in their own area at night.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigi sleeps right beside me in bed. I wouldn't have it any other way. She is a great pup though. No accidents ever. She climbs down every night around 1 or 2 and goes to her pad and then climbs back up to finish the night.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

All 4 sleep on the bed - crazy I know.
they are spoiled and they sleep in the middle of the bed.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Snuggles and Chrissy both sleep in our bed with us at night. Chrissy did not want to sleep in her crate anymore since two weeks ago (she was just six months old) and made such a racket that we gave in and let her come up on our bed. She sleeps through the night and ususally gets me up around 5:45-6:00 am.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine sleep with me. It is a bonding time for us. K & C love to cuddle in bed and so do I! I usually end up with one cuddling one side of me and the other cuddling the other. It works out great for us.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Herk and Theena sleep with me on occasion , BY INVITATION ONLY :wub2: I let them sleep with me as compensation if I've spent time away or have returned from traveling. They have learned to understand it's MY choice and they don't put up a fuss. They have also learned that they cannot always go with me in the car. I tell them "no dogs allowed" and they don't jump and beg to go by the door anymore.


Anyway, I think you can have it both ways!!

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our 3 each have their own bedroom ( crate ) with blankets, stuffed toys etc.
After their last potty for the night we say "bed time" and they go right for the crates. They also will go into them during the day if they want to nap.
The crates are right beside our bed.

I had read once about a dog that hid when there was a house fire and the owners couldn't find their pup in the rush to get out. We know right where our boys are and can get them in our arms in a heart beat!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

All of mine except the one's in show coats sleep with either Rhonda or myself. They all have their own little spot. And know where they are. It is our cuddle time when we go to bed. :wub: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

During the day if I take a nap they are all three on the bed and usually take up the curves. Mind you I have a king size bed. :wacko1: Mia by my stomach, Cody or P by my butt and Cody or P by my feet if you were to look down at me sleeping I have a dog in each crevice. I have my own heating blanket. :blush: At night Mia is the only one that sleeps with us and poor thing I have taught her to sleep next to me only or she is bounced everytime my hubby pulls the covers and turns. Cody has the habit of sleeping right next to my hubby's butt and P goes everywhere and I am scared they may get squashed.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have had it both ways. To begin with (when it was just Frosty), Frosty slept in bed with us all the time. After we added to the crew, Frosty and Dafney slept next to each other in their own crates. After adding Casey and then Manning, all the pups slept in crates (Frosty and Manning even shared one even though they each had their own). Now, since our move back to TN, and we are down to just Frosty and Manning, they sleep with us on occasion. It happens more right after they have had baths (since due to my health issues I can't bathe as often as I used to(the pups, not myself)). When they don't sleep with me, they sleep on the bed in the bathroom.

The only problem we have had was one of them (we think it was Frosty) would sometimes have an accident on the bed.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mass and mini sleep in bed with us... actually, 5 days a week it's just me and the dogs, as hubby works 3rd shift. the other two nights the dogs fight for what's theirs...lol. they think because they get to choose most of the time, that daddy should take what's left. but he says it doesn't work that way. LOL!
it's actually kinda funny to watch... they know when we're getting ready for bed, so they scurry and take the spots they want (ALWAYS in jeff's side of the bed!!!). when he tries to move them, mini plays dead and when he tries to scoop her up she rolls away, mass growls and shows his teeth! LMAO! 
but all i have to do is say "c'mon guys" and they lay down next to me. LOL, but i think it's funny so i always let it play out!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sleeping on the bed in itself doesn't cause problems. However, some dogs need to be confined at night during potty training. If you are experiencing behavioral issues taking away the privilege of sleeping on the bed is an important resource you control. 

Soda use to sleep on the bed. Then we moved and there wasn't room for him. So we got a bigger bed but it is much higher and Soda started with incontinence. He sleeps on his towel next to the bed (usually half under the bed). When hubby is gone, Soda sleeps on his towel on the bed with me. Its nice and thick so if he leaks a little it is no big deal. Pups sleep in the crate. I don't think we'll be encouraging any dogs in the bed any more.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlie sleeps on the bed all night, Milly comes and goes. We have her crate at the bottom of the bed from when she younger and now she uses it as a step to get up on the bed.
Our big dog (beardie) is not allowed on the furniture - talk about double standards lol!
I'm very careful about bed privileges with new additions until I gauge their personality types. Some dogs are better for having more boundaries, I believe. Some you can allow more without them getting out of hand.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We put Nikki in our bed last week for the first time. She's 7 months old. She was fine for five days, but then she had an accident at the foot of the bed. So we decided that she's still not ready. 

She's back in her bedroom crate, which is on a nightstand right next to our bed at eye level. She doesn't seem to mind sleeping there and she has never soiled her crate. Eventually, I would like to have her sleep our bed, but we'll have to wait until she's ready.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie sleep in the bed with us. We really need a king size bed! The queen is just too small. Sometimes they will sleep in their crates which are in our bedroom right next to me.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Pebbles has slept in bed with me ever since I got her. Now when I leave and go places for the night I can't sleep without her


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Max has always slept in bed with us, but he usually prefers to sleep on the floor next to the bed, half way under the bed. Lilly was only 5 weeks old when we got her so she was entirely too little, but she has slept with us since about 10 weeks old with no accidents or problems. She does sleep at our feet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda sleeps on the bed every since the first day i got her :wub: she use to sleep on my pillow, but decides to be a bed hog, we have a king size and we fight for space :w00t: The Queen gets anything she wants  :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie and Abbey sleep in bed with me. Tink sleeps in his crate......his choice.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie sleeps in our room on the floor at the foot of our bed on a doggie bed I made for him. Works out great for all of us. Hubby wakes up very early but Ollie stays asleep until I get up. He used to sleep down in the kitchen because I was afraid that he would wake up my kids or my husband by being upstairs but he was NOT happy with that arrangement. It made him very anxious. He's not interested in sleeping IN our bed--he's happy to just be in the same room. If I go in my bed during the day he'll come and lay in the bed but he never does at night.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I sleep with my 4 and sometimes I'll have some fosters in bed with me also. Good thing I have a king size bed!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Bonnie has slept on my bed since the first night she was here. I tried the pen, next to my bed, like the breeder said, but she
barked at 2:00 a.m. and that doesn't go over too well in a NYC coop that only barely tolerates dogs. She has been on my bed ever since, sleeps (or at least stays quiet) through the night and has never had an accident :innocent:. I have steps that she
can use to go up and down, but she never uses them at night.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

AS MUCH AS I WANTED TO HAVE BACI ON MY BED WHEN HE FIRST ARRIVED,I FORCED MYSELF NOT TO UNTIL HE WAS COMPLETELY TRAINED NOT TO POOP OR PEE EXCEPT THE WEE WEE PADS.I'M GLAD I DID HE WILL JUST GO OFF THE BED GO TO THE BATHROOM PEE AND THEN COME BACK. arty:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmmm, Wookie sleeps in bed with me. He use to sleep only above my head on my pillow but lately he's been sleeping other places and mostly near my chest or somewhat under my chin if I am on my side.

I tried Glory Girl but as much as she wanted "up" she just can't stay up... she is too much of a guard dog and has to patrol whenever she hears a noise.

Sir Micro is in heaven if I let him up on my bed but he won't sleep so much on my daughter's bed, she moves too much for him.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ben and Emma sleep with us in bed. It was actually hubby that decided when it was time for each one to switch from the crate to the bed! After a few months of being in the crate, and once potty trained...it was good bye crate...hello bed!

The only problems it has caused is obviously lack of privacy and hubby doesn't get spooned by me anymore..unless of course Benny is in between us and spooning his Daddy!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I sweep wid my mommy. She has separation anxiety if I not wid her. She can't go to sweep if she can't scwatch my tummy. She has a hard time wakin' up if I don't jump ontop of her too and tell her to play wid me and give me all her 'tention.
da zippinator


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Well, the results are in........................

Most everyone sleeps with their furbabies!!!!!

Thank you to all who participated, I appreciate the input - I'm sure Chloe will be very happy with the results.  

I was worried a bit about dominance issues, but from what you've all said, I think I will follow my heart and invite her to sleep with us when we can trust her fully.

Many hugs,
Reenie and Chloe


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax sleeps in his crate beside me. He gets cuddles before he goes in, then a treat when he goes in. He chooses to sleep in there. We tried having him sleep in bed with us, but he prefers the crate. He did sleep on my pillow, but I guess I would move and that bothered him, so the crate is his choice. Maybe he'll change his mind someday!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey always slept with us and after we got Tess we bought a king size bed. They do let us sleep with them in their new bed.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Brie sleeps right up close. I love it. Its the only time she snuggles. Bentley sleeps in his basket next to my bed. He seems to prefer his own space.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley started sleeping with us about 2 months after we got him. He LOVES getting in the bed! He runs to get in bed anytime I walk any where near the bedroom. We have 3 pillows on the bed....Bentley ALWAYS sleeps right between us with his head on his pillow! And he loves to snuggle up and sleep close. He is not a snuggler, so I love this time with him! Nights and the mornings are when he is his sweetest and lets his momma love on him!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We crate trained ours with the crates on our nightstand. Eventually, we moved them to the floor, right next to each other. At night, we cuddle in bed before crate time and after the early morning potty, we get in bed together. Shiva was the most cuddly and sweet when in the bed and it was my favorite time with her.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Yes, both Cooper and Gracie sleep with us. We have a king size bed so we have plenty of room. No problems at all.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie slept in her crate till she was 1 year. She still does sleep in her crate sometimes. We have some microsuede pet steps, so she can choose. I love having her in bed with me. She is quiet snuggly and loves to sleep very close to me.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Emma sleeps with us.

Emma slept in her crate the first night ( 14 weeks old), she never whined or tried to get out but we think she was very frightened. She came to us very well pee pee pad trained, & having no accidents made us more willing to give her privileges. 

She was on our bed the next evening and whined to get down, ran to the pee pad (in another room) and ran back and whined to get back up in bed. From that moment on she has slept with us. 

Now she has a proper flight of steps and a "Couch- dog bed" at the foot of our bed. Sometimes she sleeps up close to us and sometimes she sleeps on her couch. She hides her toys and treats under her couch cushion (like a squirrel) saving them for "later". Sometimes she lays at the bottom of our bed to watch TV....... 

Emma has another small circular bed dog bed in my office and she naps there during the day. If I play the music too loudly she will leave and go to our bedroom and sleep on her couch in the quiet.



























By the way our Shelties sleep on dog bed cushions on our bedroom floor, they wouldn't even try to get up on our bed.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca has been sleeping with us since she was 7 months old. We have a king plus size bed which is a foot wider that a regular king so there's plenty of room. She likes to "spoon" with either my husband or myself. She's not much for sleeping alone and rarely does she use her "doggie house" or her bed. She prefers to snuggle on the sofa as well and won't nap unless someone is with her on the sofa.


----------



## tippy9876 (Jul 19, 2008)

Riley sleeps in bed with us.. he has since the day we got him at 12 weeks and we love it! He usually curls up with me in my arms or lately, on my pillow with me either on top of my head or near/on my shoulder so that his head is near my face. It's kind of cute .. but if I forget to reposition my pillow before bedtime he ends up on my face or my neck!! He repositions himself at nite and in the morning I wake up with him near my tummy or in between me and my hubby. He was never crate trained, but goes to the he edge of the bed and whimpers when he wants to potty and has never had an accident in bed. He's a very good boy and I couldn't sleep without him!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

No, Jacey sleeps in her crate next to my bed. She never will sleep with me because that is "my space" and I want to be "dominant".


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Reenie @ Jul 5 2008, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600805


> Do you let your pup sleep in bed with you?
> 
> Has anyone had any problems b/c of it?[/B]


I do, I love to sunggle with them and them with me.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

J & J have always slept right next to our bed, but just recently (they're 7.5 months old) they started coming onto our bed and sleeping with us. I love it. Jill puts her head right next to mine on the pillow, so every time I open my eyes, I see her precious face . Sometimes they start off the night in their bed, then come into ours later. I'm a very light sleeper, so I have lost more sleep this way because I'm worried about bumping them when I turn, etc. But it's worth it! And I can totally tell they absolutely love it!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee does not sleep in the bed with us. She has never had any inclination to do so........She loves, loves, loves her white Pet Rover White PVC House. She knows that she feels safe there, it is quite large, like a retangular playpen and the door is always open. She has a little house in there with a pillow to go in and lots of toys and a water bowl is attached to the side. There is a hugh sheepskin pillow that fits it and she considers that her bed and refuge when she wants to be alone........I would love it if she wanted to sleep with us but she does not care to~~~~~


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (jaceybaby @ Sep 18 2008, 02:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637001


> No, Jacey sleeps in her crate next to my bed. She never will sleep with me because that is "my space" and I want to be "dominant".[/B]


I understand what you're saying, but on the flip side, you surely are missing out on a lot of precious bonding time with your baby. I personally do not think allowing them in the bed has anything to do with the "alpha dog" stuff. Just my opinion ...


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 18 2008, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637164


> QUOTE (jaceybaby @ Sep 18 2008, 02:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637001





> No, Jacey sleeps in her crate next to my bed. She never will sleep with me because that is "my space" and I want to be "dominant".[/B]


I understand what you're saying, but on the flip side, you surely are missing out on a lot of precious bonding time with your baby. I personally do not think allowing them in the bed has anything to do with the "alpha dog" stuff. Just my opinion ... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know, however, in the mornings before she is taken out for potty (yes, I know it is risky) and while I work we cuddle! However, I think when Spencer and I are married she will sleep with us!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep, Little Miss Do Da is my shadow and does pretty much everything with me. She is a little snuggle bunny.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Nope, Shoni loves his bed in his crate right beside my side of the bed. My first Malt, Frosty, slept with us and it ended up suggesting to me that it would have been better if there were limits. So since Shoni never said a word and seemed happy in his crate I think it is better this way.  He snuggles with me if I nap, and always anywhere I set to watch TV, etc.


----------



## violetmay (Sep 5, 2008)

Scruffy will sleep with me for the sole purpose of waking me up at 5.00am in the hope that I will take him for a walk LOL!! We've been going at 6.00am lately, but he really prefers 5.00am LOL!!

He may fall asleep on a sofa, or with one of the kids, but by the morning will always be next to me.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Jazz doesn't sleep with me for a few reasons. One of the main ones being that he is just so tiny and the floor is a very long way away. I'm a restless sleeper and I move around a lot. I'd be terrified on knocking him over the edge. He isn't fully potty trained yet, and I don't want accidents on the bed. And lastly, I see bedtime as intimate time for my fiance and I. Fur face, naturally, thinks he should be involved in everything we do and tends to try and lick faces and such. he gets lots of love and cuddle time during the day, it's my turn! He has an e-pen he sleeps in next to the bed and he seems quite content to do so.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Both of ours have slept in our bed from day one. We have a little collapsible dog house between my pillows and Jeff's. When they were not yet potty trained, they slept in there. Now, we snuggle up and if I don't have my snuggle bunnies on me I don't sleep. The dogs sleep between Jeff and me and are on the "inside" of the bed at the top...never at the foot or outside...They know not to go there. Posie falls asleep every night on my neck ( I am a side sleeper) and them moves at some point to right next to me at my pillow and I hold her the rest of the night... I really cannot sleep without them and dominance is NOT an issue here, they know whose bed it is...


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Clifford sleeps in his bed gated in the kitchen nook area. I am a bed hog, and would probably constantly kick him by accident. He has never slept in our bed, and does just fine with his bed, toys, chews, and water. I don't work, so we snuggle all day until bed time.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yes, both Scooby and Koko sleep in our bed, they just love to snuggle up and once they settle for the night they don't move at all, and heaven help you if you wake Koko, he doesn't like being disturbed from his sleep very much, but he has learned not to be such a grump now and if he isn't pleased he will just get up and move if you accidently wake him


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Sophie has slept with us since the 2nd, or 3rd night that we adopted her. She started by crying in the night and I would always go check on her in her little pen in another room. After realizing she was okay (of course she was) and her not giving up, hubby said to bring her in with us. Surprise! Surprise! Didn't take me long to get her and in she came in her little 'jammies' and she went right to sleep in our bed. She gets up with me when I go potty and goes potty on her paper and right back to bed, sometimes beats me back to bed. 

She was potty trained on paper and she never has gone potty in our bed. After a couple nights of her knowing she was sleeping in 'our' bed, she got silly and decided it would be her play time. NOT! We soon got that message across to her and within a few months found that a raw hide bone works well when she goes to bed to calm her down. The vet said the big worry is larger dogs chewing and swallowing large pieces of these bones, but with small breeds, they don't find problems. If any of you know differently, let me know. Sophie is 14 months old and so far, so good. It takes her a long time to even have teeth marks on them. She only chews on it a little while at the foot of the bed, then will come up and sleep on my pillow at the top of my head, always has to be touching me. I put the chew, that we call her 'Binky' under my pillow and she never goes for it until the next night when she's ready for bed again. She does not get this during the day, only at bedtime and she is watched the whole time.

Her routine is now to come up her steps to get onto the bed, go to my pillow and bark and scratch to get her "Binky" and off she goes to the foot of the bed. She relaxes with her 'Binky" and then up to the head of the bed she comes for the night and is soon sound asleep. 

I agree with another post where I get a lot less sleep because of her being with us. I move and she has to move, too, and I don't want to roll over on her. I don't know how long she stays on my pillow at my head, but I often wake up and she's cuddled right next to me, front or back. So cute.

Sherry


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Jasmyne goes to bed with me. Then when my husband, who's a night owl, goes to bed he puts her in her crate. We wanted Jaz to keep comfortable with her crate. We really don't have to worry about that. She doesn't like loud noises so when she gets scared because of loud noises she wants in her crate or her pink pampered princess house.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

what a great question!
when we first got Buddy (he died last Oct.) he slept with us, although it was a great time for cuddling he ....ummmmm........... sometimes ..........well got in the way........ :brownbag: 

so anyway when we got Murphy and Molly in January we dicided to kennel them at night and it has been great!
we have our regular routine... they go out at 10:30pm then they come in bed with us until I am done reading... usually around 11:45 then I put them in their kennels for the night.
at times it still is really hard because I love to cuddle with them but it is also for their safety, I dont want them to fall off the bed or anything ( Buddy actually did once towards the end!)

I hope this helps!


----------

